# (TEXAS) Bayou Teche What Did He Say Bern QA2 (Yellow Labrador)



## kftopgun (Mar 24, 2009)

Bayou Teche What Did He Say Bern QA2
Yellow Labrador offered at stud

Sire: FC Bayou Teche Clouseau (FC Merlyn IV x FC-AFC Bayou Teche Miah)
Dam: Landry's Cheetah Thibodeaux (Esprit Out Of The Woods x Landry's Fleur De Lis MH)

OFA Hips: LR-234327E35M
Eye CERF/CAER : LR-EYE19572/56M
OFA Elbow: LR-EL84488M35
EIC: DDA 135308 (Clear)
CNM: Clear by Parentage

Natural breeding only at this time. Negative brucellosis required. 
Fee: $750

Contact: Keith Ford
[email protected]


----------

